# Swap meet



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

There is going to be a fishermans swap meet at the Tippicanoe fire house on March 8th 2008. I will post the time the show starts when I find out.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I like fishermen swap meets. There like yard sales but only all the stuff I want and not all the baby clothes and crap glass junk. Where's it at ? Address ? So I can mapquest it for directions please.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I love going to those!!! Missed the one in Dover this year,had to work. Never know what you can find!!!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Latitude Longitude 

1. Tippecanoe, OH 40° 16' 11" N 81° 17' 13" W


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

V-MAX200, if you can post contact info too. might want our canoe club to get a table or two. we have lots to sell.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope they expand there area from last year. It was held in one small room. Maybe they will open the rest of the place up if it's at the same location as last year....


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

im interested in setting up a table too !!!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

still not sure on the time of the show but here is the contact. His name is Bob Cox and you can reach him at (740)922-0703 for more info. I know a guy that was set up at last years show and he said alot of people showed up.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks will try to get ahold of him soon.


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey guys they are opening more space, and the number is 740 922 0703 to reach bob, or they can call his daughter-in [email protected] 740 658 3117


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

the time of the show is 10am til 4pm.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing how much more stuff that I can buy that I don't need at the fishermans swap meet at the Tippicanoe fire house on March 8th 2008. Hee hee... 10am til 4pm


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Make sure you stop by the Fish Ohio Canoe Club table and say hi. we have lots of stuff to sell. also have a display with info on our club.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive got a table space reserved for the show.................I hope to see everyone there !!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I also have space reserved for the show at Tipp...

Also be sure to check out the show in Baltic...

March 23rd at the American Legion (St Rte 93)

show runs from 10a-3p

$20 per table and $30 for 2 tables

If anyone is interested please PM me or call 330 897 6531 ask for Chuck


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just A Reminder The Swap Meet Is This Saturday 3/8/08 From 10 Am Til 4 Pm At The Tippecanoe Firehouse. Hope To See Some Fellow Ogf People There!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are still planning on havein the show out at Tipp? With this horrible weather that we are having I dont expect them to hold it...I will try to get ahold of them and find out as well..


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ok I made some phone calls and here is what I found out: The swap meet will be open tomorrow, but they know alot of people wont be able to make it so they are trying to get another date, and anyone who paid for a table will be able to set up at that one...


----------



## lostone (Feb 16, 2008)

would like to know if any one can tell me how to clean lurs i have a few old tackle boxes that the lures have white stuff on them would like to know if any one knows how to get this off and what is good for a general cleaning:C


----------



## lostone (Feb 16, 2008)

just found out about swap meet im new to this site how can i get information i know about the one on 4/8 but not this one any help in this area would be great thanks jim.. [email protected]


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Im coming rain or snow ... I gotta get out........ this a good opportunity to test ther four wheel drive


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Swap meet at Tip. has been canceled for tomorrow 3/8/08. I think they are going to have it march 15 at the same place and time.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i would like to make it to the show but im new to this area and dont have a clue where Tippicanoe is.....i just moved to byesville so if some one can help me out with directions that will be nice......thanks


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

from byesville come north on 77 to 22 east.follow 22 east to route 800 north.follow 800 north thru feeport stay on 800.tippicanoe will be the next little town you come to.you will go down a long hill just before you get there.i think the firestation is off norris rd.there is a sign at norris that says ymca camp.turn right and firestation will be on left?notn positive if that is the right location of the firestation but everything else is correct


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK lets try this again. The swap meet will be this saturday 3/15 from 10am til 4pm. at the tippecanoe fire station 81125 Gardner Rd, Tippecanoe, OH 44699. I hope we don't get another blizzard!


----------

